# Post your pictures of your horses greying out.



## SplashedOver (Feb 24, 2012)

I really like seeing pitctures of horses greying out. 
if you have any pictures of your horses greying out please share.


Also Can Silver dapple blacks grey out? jw my silver dapple black has alot of grey under his chin,neck & little grey hairs through other parts of his coat (if anyone has a pic of a silver dapple black greying out i would like too see)​


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

SplashedOver said:


> Also Can Silver dapple blacks grey out? jw my silver dapple black has alot of grey under his chin,neck & little grey hairs through other parts of his coat (if anyone has a pic of a silver dapple black greying out i would like too see)


Yes, they can... IF they have a grey gene from one parent.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are my three greys
Rosie: pretty much white fleabitten grey 21 years old 
Dream: Dapple/fleabitten grey 11 year old 
Sassy: Rose grey 5 year old


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

just from the small handful of black silvers I've seen grey out--they do it FAST. But yes...any color can go grey, so long as one parent is a grey


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Grey coat progression... Warning- long post, we had a lot of greys when I was growing up

Misty coming two years old in 1987. Bought for $50 as a starved long yearling. 









Beauty, same age, starved and purchased with Misty for $50 as well









Misty in 1990 with first foal, Saigar (who also turned grey)









Misty in the early 90's









1993 Chip on left (Saigar's full brother, one year younger), Beauty in the center, Princess (isn't grey lol) is on the right (she is by the same QH sire as Saigar and Chip). I am riding Saigar in the background, holding the reins for her dam, Misty.









After a 4-H show in 1994, Misty still has war paint from costume class. Her third and last foal, Glory, got a body clip so you can really see her grey coming through her chestnut baby coat. Ignore the bay mare, Princess ... I am riding my all time favorite mare, Beauty, and ponying Saigar (Misty's first foal). 









Spring of '95. A herd of grey, other than that one bay mare... 









August 1995, Riding in the Rocky Mountains in Colorado. Taking a lunch break, Princess makes another cameo. Beauty on the left, I am sitting on the ground. Saigar on the right. This was one of the last pictures taken of Beauty. RIP Sunday evening, August 13, 1995









1996, Beauty's granddaughter (her daughter Stormy was pregnant at the time of the thunderstorm. I don't have many pictures of her turning grey, or of Beauty's daughter and son (they are all owned by my uncle, and Stormy passed into greener pastures 2 years ago). Stormy is the same age as Saigar, and Dale is the same age as Chip (all are by the same black QH sire, and all turned grey)









1997 Misty and Glory, it is Glory's birthday 









Riding on the beach near Seattle, Washington in '98. Misty and her daughter Glory on the right, her other daughter Saigar is still in the ocean. Ignore the bay mare, Princess... again 









1998 Chip is a rocket launcher... With HARD landings. Sadly, he jumped everything... Sticks, garden hose, stream, dip in the ground...









Jumping ahead many years... 

2005, Chip has transformed into a giant grey squirrel 








^^ Saigar's son is on the left (she didn't throw her grey) and Princess makes yet another cameo on the right 

Misty and Glory a few years ago. 









Misty and Glory on Valentine's Day a very short while ago









Any guesses on the color of Glory's foal due at the very end of April? She will either have a black or bay (depending on her unknown agouti status), but will her baby turn grey? The soon to be dad is homozygous black and is my avatar


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

sunny, your horse family is beautiful. ^^


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

arrowsaway said:


> sunny, your horse family is beautiful. ^^


Thank you. 

I learned a lot from Beauty, she was such a sweetheart that taught me the pure joy of a horse partnership and was my best friend. What I didn't learn from Beauty, I learned from Chip -school of hard knocks. All my scars are from that little dork, jumping, spooking, bucking, kicking out at others on the trail, and just plain unpredictable. I still had good memories mixed in with the bad, which made his stupidity tolerable. But I felt no need to say goodbye when he was destined for auction (farrier saw a potential to go lame when he was 14, my dad had wanted him to be sold when he was only 5 because of his track record of injuring riders) and he was one of the highest selling horses at the auction -beating all but a couple registered geldings and was the last to enter the ring. My mom thought about pulling him from the auction when she was offered cash by someone who couldn't wait for the end, the auctioneers stopped my mom and told her that they had buyers waiting around only to bid on her gelding. LOL -he sold for twice what my mom had been offered, the bidding was also very aggressive and my mom couldn't even identify which person won the bidding war. He may or may not have gone lame, but my mom wasn't going to chance it, not after nearly ten years of my dad insisting that the horse had to go. Though with age, he was a lot better than when he was young, especially if he was not with anyone from his herd. 

My mom's herd is transforming into blacks now. Except for Princess of course. LOL! My dad and I were discussing how hard of a time he will have telling one horse from another. But admitted that with the blacks, he can count their socks. He had a hard time when the whole herd was grey, other than Princess (who he always rode, except for a short time when he rode Saigar -who had the smooth, pleasant gaits that Princess lacked- until Saigar went permanently lame in both front pasterns :-(). 

If you look closely at the picture of Princess when she is on the beach, her proportions are not an illusion. That is how bad her conformation really is. She inherited awful traits that neither sire or dam had, and yet we use her for giving riding lessons... :lol:


----------



## SplashedOver (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow You all have very very beautiful horses thanks for sharing.  sunny i really liked your pictures you can see the changes of greying in your horses really well.


----------

